# Bristol Beaufighter



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2015)

[video]https://static.awm.gov.au/video/F01617.mp4[/video]


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice! 455sqnRAAF


----------



## Bernhart (Sep 23, 2015)

at least one 404 there too. Thinking it is the strike wing out of Banff?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2015)

Bernhart said:


> at least one 404 there too. Thinking it is the strike wing out of Banff?



True, that's what I'm wondering, if EE-P in the video is _'P', JM113..._


----------

